# Carma; 10 months



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hard to believe she's already in the double digits! Still just a peanut at about 50lbs, but she is just right for me 


10/25/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


10/26/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


10/26/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

She is doing really, really well. She came into heat this month and I of course expected the worst, but she has been such a good girl. She blew her coat completely, so she is a bit naked right now, but otherwise you would have no idea she was in full blown heat. Her drive level and attitude has remained the same so far, which I am thankful for.

This is the most recent video of obedience from tonight. I'm happy with the way she is progressing.






And one from earlier this month of her running 6 big blinds on the field. She has since moved on to running them at the full field length.






She is a cool little fluffy dog for sure 


10/26/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


10/26/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


10/26/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


10/26/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She's gorgeous, I am in love with her head.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Such a stunning girl!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Carma is just beautiful!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

She is gorgeous. You don't see long coated sables very often, do you? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love her coat, a very pretty girl


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Beautiful girl! :wub:


----------

